# Dx help with abn gluteal creases



## Radcoder1313 (Jul 9, 2009)

Can anyone help with a proper code for abnormal gluteal creases on an infant?  The physician is ordering XR of the pelvis and hips to look for abnormality.  Along the same lines, is there a ICD-9 code to use for breech delivery (no symptoms) for the same films after the child is 30 days old?


----------



## leshag (Jul 9, 2009)

code 763.0 is for breech delivery and extraction of newborn.  Is the doctor ordering the hip xray to determine if the baby has dislocation of hips?  Usually the gluteal fold is a sign of this... if this is the case you could use the screening dislocation of hips   V82.3.   I have found after questioning the MD this is actually what they are doing.

I will then code the V82.3 as the first diag with the 763.0 as the second.


----------

